# best asphalt shingle roof flashing for pvc tankless vents



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Wondering if there's a high quality type roof flashing for asphalt shingle roof for pvc tankless vent. i always use lead flashing for sewer vent. hate the rubber/plastic type. but am i now stuck with the rubber/plastic type for tankess vents? would be nice, if i was stuck with a rubber type seal, to at least be able to use the metal (b-vent) flashing itself, so that at least that part of it would last permanently, even if rubber "storm collar" had to be replaced occasionally.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Run 4" b vent out of the flashing about a foot as a sleeve, run 2" pvc through it to the height you want. Slide a 4x2 mission coupling down the pvc over the b vent and secure the clamps.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.kozykollar.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

"Run 4" b vent out of the flashing about a foot as a sleeve, run 2" pvc through it to the height you want. Slide a 4x2 mission coupling down the pvc over the b vent and secure the clamps."

sounds promising, but the rinnai it would be for requires 3". will have to see if 3" can fit through.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

klempner said:


> "Run 4" b vent out of the flashing about a foot as a sleeve, run 2" pvc through it to the height you want. Slide a 4x2 mission coupling down the pvc over the b vent and secure the clamps."
> 
> sounds promising, but the rinnai it would be for requires 3". will have to see if 3" can fit through.


*
Taking a heater vent through a roof ... ? Aren't you afraid of rain water getting in with out a turn-down? Just thinking! *


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Plumber Bill, i would definitely have the turn down. just concerned about the "storm collar" part of it.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

3" pvc does fit through 3" b vent. no problem. sounds like a great idea.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

klempner said:


> 3" pvc does fit through 3" b vent.  no problem. sounds like a great idea.



*3" pvc does fit through 3" b vent. 

Don't you mean ......

3" PVC fits through 4" B vent don't take the wrong material to the job!
*


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

oh--right. thanks!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> http://www.kozykollar.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this idea, but how would you install the 90's to turn down the vent?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hroark2112 said:


> I like this idea, but how would you install the 90's to turn down the vent?


Uhhhhh you have to get on the roof lolololo::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well damn. The idea is to keep my fat ass OFF the roof!!


----------

